# Can't concentrate, can't read books anymore



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Honestly, I am sorry for posting stupid and pointless topics lately, but this is really bothering me. My brain feels so fuzzy, my vision seems almost non-existent, and the one thing that I loved to do and was good at was reading books. I've been trying to read ''Overcoming Depersonalization DIsorder'' for weeks now and I just can't







how annoying.


----------



## guest1234 (Mar 23, 2010)

This was the worst part for me but you do get to a stage where you can read again I promise


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

guest1234 said:


> This was the worst part for me but you do get to a stage where you can read again I promise


Second that.


----------

